# Fell in Love with a Mule!!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Guys I want you all to meet Gus!! He is a 10 year old belgian mule! He belongs to the owner of the barn where I board my horse and I'm basically free leasing him, I can do what I want with him whenever. He's amazing, we trail ride, jump courses and I want to teach him some low level dressage over the winter! Now everyone "Awwww" At the adorableness that is my Goose <3


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww, I always loved donkeys and mules! <3


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awe thats soo cute! I wish i could have one!..mayyybe some day...lolXD i love his color and his face is adorable!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Aww, mules are so cute. Have fun fellow horse berson


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Such a handsome boy!  I love mules. My aunt used to breed and raise them.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Mules are awesome!


----------

